# aqua scaped my 75g



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f38/peteybertrand/Mobile%20Uploads/
20141227_125536_zpsaqqulwcb.jpg

Driftwood was before and rocks are after. Is this a descent setup for my peacocks and haps? Looking for feed back


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Both looked good, to me a descent setup is whatever you like.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Preference is for the second set up, but ultimately it is your tank - aquascape it as you like.

However, put a background on the tank, it will pop with a flat black background, and you won't see any of the cords hanging in the back!


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I was debating on painting the back black or doing a thin 3d background. What kind of paint is best to use on aquariums


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

on the outside it does not matter much - i used flat black latex applied with a roller.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I always use plasti dip to paint the back of my tanks. Any hardware store will have it. It holds up well and if you change your mind it will peel right off.


----------



## ta2smitty (Jan 10, 2015)

My vote is for the second one.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree - I like the second one better. I'd also add a background (however you choose). I would probably also move the thin verticle rock in the front left of the tank. Again, all personal preference, but it seems too tomb-stoney to me like that. I might rotate it 90 degrees and lean it up against some other rocks to make a tunnel/cave for hiding and escaping.


----------

